# Eating in one sitting?



## natasfan (May 3, 2009)

Which are your recors eating in one sitting?
in my case, for example, last year i ate 2 double quarter pounder+large fries!
and yours?
thanks!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 3, 2009)

6 Double CheeseBurgers and 4 Fries, Courtesy McDonalds Dollar Menu.

Best. Meal. EVAR


----------



## Cors (May 3, 2009)

I lost a bet and had to eat two supersized pizzas. It made me so sick that I ended up puking all over my friend. Hardly sexy, haha.


----------



## natasfan (May 3, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> 6 Double CheeseBurgers and 4 Fries, Courtesy McDonalds Dollar Menu.
> 
> Best. Meal. EVAR



that´s a big meal!:eat1:
small double quarter pounder or just double cheeseburguers?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 4, 2009)

Their from the dollar menu. I'm pretty sure their just double cheeseburgers.


Cors: Aww!!!


----------



## Tracii (May 4, 2009)

Two grande burritos 6 tacos chips and salsa 2 fried ice creams for desert.
OMG last night was fun.:eat2:


----------



## natasfan (May 4, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Their from the dollar menu. I'm pretty sure their just double cheeseburgers.
> 
> 
> Cors: Aww!!!



i love double cheeseburguers:smitten::smitten::smitten::eat1:


----------



## disconnectedsmile (May 4, 2009)

natasfan said:


> i love double cheeseburguers:smitten::smitten::smitten::eat1:


you can haz mai cheezburgersz ehheh.
there's this awesome place near me called Big Mikes that serves cheeseburgers the size of dinner plates. i mean they are _big_. they start with a half pound patty of beef one, which is fresh and formed by hand, and they put a half louisiana hot link on top of it.
i've eaten their double. i wasn't hungry again until morning. yum.
eh.


----------



## ashleybelly (May 5, 2009)

Despite the fact that I'm currently trying to _lose_ weight, I just had a pint of ice cream and six chocolate cupcakes for dinner. :|

Probably my biggest binge ever was four plates of chicken and rice, a large order of fries, and almost all of a large pizza. I'm also known to occasionally eat two to three meals at a time at fast food restaurants.


----------



## natasfan (May 5, 2009)

ashleybelly said:


> Despite the fact that I'm currently trying to _lose_ weight, I just had a pint of ice cream and six chocolate cupcakes for dinner. :|
> 
> Probably my biggest binge ever was four plates of chicken and rice, a large order of fries, and almost all of a large pizza. I'm also known to occasionally eat two to three meals at a time at fast food restaurants.



much food!
so you are a good "eater"
lol


----------



## Saxphon (May 5, 2009)

Ok, here is a few of mine. They may or may not compare to any of the lovely goodies already posted ....

Last year, Baseball All-Star game, I went to a local Pizza place to watch the game. Ordered an all you can eat salad bar, ice tea and an XL Combo Pizza. By the 6th inning, the Pizza was gone, and that was after several salads and many glasses of ice tea. After the game, I went home for ice cream ....

Del Taco has 'Taco Tuesday' - 3 Tacos for a $1. Last spring, I had polished off 30 Tacos. Oh, and a soda (wink).

Finally, there is a burger joint out here called 'Fudruckers', and they cook your burger from fresh meat. They weigh it out fresh, and then once cooked, you have like a salad bar of toppings for your sandwich. Last year, I tried and finished off their 1 pound burger, topped with cheese and mushrooms, a large basket of fries and a drink.

It seems that when I get hungry, I AM hungry .....


----------



## natasfan (May 5, 2009)

Saxphon said:


> It seems that when I get hungry, I AM hungry .....



i can see
lol


----------



## ChubbyFA (May 6, 2009)

2 king sized double whopper meals from burger king. Just 1 triple whopper (just the sandwich, no fries or drink) usually leaves me stuffed, so I was so amazingly full after this, it was great... and bad at the same time.


----------



## natasfan (May 6, 2009)

today i have eaten a whole medium pizza


----------



## collared Princess (May 7, 2009)

When I was in California my niece took me to a sushi place that you can eat all you want for 1 hour..they just keep making the sushi fresh..in one hour I ate 70 pieces of sushi..it was the kind with a slab of tuna/salmon over a square of rice.. then on to Magie moo moo's for ice cream..yummy


----------



## bigwideland (May 8, 2009)

I am new to Mac'er, odd but ture, have only been eatting it for a year,

My best so far is

2 double 1/4 pounder meals, (with large shake and large fries)
+
2 fillet of fish

I would have had for but I do not like being a complete gluton in public.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (May 8, 2009)

natasfan said:


> today i have eaten a whole medium pizza


eh! looks like you are eating tons
hoep you keep on eeting eheheheh
eh
:eat1: :eat1: :eat1:
maybe 1 day we are to talk on the messangar


----------



## natasfan (May 8, 2009)

collared Princess said:


> When I was in California my niece took me to a sushi place that you can eat all you want for 1 hour..they just keep making the sushi fresh..in one hour I ate 70 pieces of sushi..it was the kind with a slab of tuna/salmon over a square of rice.. then on to Magie moo moo's for ice cream..yummy


WOOWWW
That´s a ton of food
and after 70 pieces of sushi an ice cream!
lol
i would love to be there...


----------



## chicken legs (May 9, 2009)

i love this thread:eat2:


----------



## natasfan (Oct 24, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> i love this thread:eat2:



mine too!
lol
yesterday, i ate 1 pound of ice cream, just in one sitting, my first time doing that!


----------



## freakinlaynie (Dec 7, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Two grande burritos 6 tacos chips and salsa 2 fried ice creams for desert.
> OMG last night was fun.:eat2:





hellll yeah! You go girl =)


----------



## pdgujer148 (Dec 7, 2009)

I rarely overeat, but I once ate more than all you can eat of crab legs whilst bombed at a Las Vegas Casino.


----------



## Banedon (Jan 20, 2010)

I had a great experience along these lines last year.

My cousin's friend got some executive super-duper baseball game tickets which put us in some elite lounge area with box seats. In the commons area, we were told that all the food was included. Free.

During the course of the ball game, I ate six hot dogs, two slices of pizza, a burger, and god only knows how much soda. I was a VERY happy person by the end of the game. Basically every inning during the batting / fielding switches, I was headed for more food. 

If anyone ever has the opportunity to experience this kind of suite area, I say go for it. Your belly will thank you. :eat1:


----------



## Tau (Jan 21, 2010)

Two large chicken and pineapple pizzas and 500ml of Gino Ginellie chocolate chip ice-cream :eat2:


----------

